# what breeds are these???



## crazy4cochins (May 27, 2009)

The brown with black stripe is the doe
I think the small black and wht with no horns is a pygmy wether and the buck??


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 27, 2009)

The brown one looks small, but looking at the markings and the face I would guess she is a Pygmy/Oberhasli (Swiss Alpine) cross.  The rest appear to be Pygmies.  The black and grey one looks like our Pygmy buck Flash.  The one that you say is a buck (the white one with the large set of horns) could be a Pygmy/Nigerian cross.  Nigerian have so many colors, but they should always have the tell tale dairy goat wedge body.  Small in the shoulders and wide in the rear.

Maybe Kate will weigh in... she is better at this.

Chris


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

Doe - Nigi all the way.

Wether - common Pygmy

Buck - common Pygmy with maybe some Spanish in the mix.  BTW if you're thinking of breeding him, please rethink it.  He has terrible leg/hoof conformation.  I would look for a good grade Nigi buck for that pretty doe.  JMO


----------



## crazy4cochins (May 27, 2009)

I don't want him to breed if he is deformed, I thought they were messed up from neglect. Do nigi's have those litttle tabs hanging off their neck? I only saw the toggenburgs  have those.?


----------



## helmstead (May 27, 2009)

Given how bucks are a dime a dozen, literally in some cases...better to find a correct one.  His poor legs are crooked as a politician.

They're called wattles...and all breeds of goats can have them.  A lot of people, me included, think they're adorable!


----------



## lilhill (May 27, 2009)

I agree with Kate.  I wouldn't want to use him for breeding. 

Some Nigi people remove the wattles and some people just love them.  It's just a personal thing.


----------



## D Bar J Acres (May 27, 2009)

That doe looks like an oberhasli cross to me.

wether is a pygmy

Buck is probably pygmy, maybe nigerian crossed in (don't Pygmies normally have more "aggressive" curved horns that are thicker, where as nigerians usually look like his horns?)

The buck is in terrible need of a hoof trim, which may help his leg conformation a bit, but he still appears to be weak in the pastern and knock need.


----------



## Chirpy (May 27, 2009)

Although she looks small - I'm thinking that doe has Alpine in her.

I agree with the others on the wether and buck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jun 11, 2009)

The first picture, red goat, is an oberhasli.  They are my favorite breed of milk goat. Oberhasli goats are everyone's friend.  I love the temperament.
The second picture the gray one is pygmy.  
The white one is a pygmy mix, probably with alpine.  Is there a dorsal stripe at all?  If not, then there isn't much alpine in him, mainly pygmy. It's possible he has nigi in him because he isn't really meaty enough for a pygmy. Definitely a mutt goat.

Wattles are on some goats and not on some. It's just "goat jewelry".  I think they are cute, but some people clip them off when the goats are little. Wattles on a goat are like dimples or moles on a human.  They don't mean anything one way or the other.


----------



## haviris (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree Oberhasli for the first one, and pygmy mixes for the other two!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2009)

If the doe's not a pure Ob, it's got a lot in it.  Pretty girl.
The others sure look like Pygmy crosses.


----------



## crazy4cochins (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, I have done alot of research and I think she is a mini oberian and black is a pygmy and the other is supposedly a fainter.
all I know is that she is soo sweet, the boys not so much but I think she will be easier to deal with once the boys are gone.


----------

